# Wireless Issues (HP DV7-1020us)



## Yodwinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Alright, here's what it does. If you've seen one of these laptops they have the little touchpad for media controls etc. up top. Well, that also happens to be where the wireless button is. There is no actual switch which would have been nice.

Anyways, generally on boot the wireless button will turn blue before you get to the login screen. Now, this is the second time it's done this, it just doesn't turn blue, it stays orange. I log in to my user account and click the networking icon in the system tray and it says not connected to any networks. I go in and click diagnose problem and it says that the wireless capability is turned off. Well, no matter how many times you press that wireless button it stays orange and will not turn blue.

I called tech support last time and the only fix that would work was to reimage the laptop to it's original state. Great fix for a college laptop huh? Nope, didn't think so.

Anyways, after it goes into hibernation the networking icon disappears anyways. It had been like that for a few days but I got on last night and wireless was down. Press the button, stayed orange. Shut it down and turned it back on and it was doing the same damn thing. Well I get up today and it's still the same. So, I go into device manager, disable and then re enable the wireless card. Go back and click diagnose problem and it turned the button back blue again.

This fix didn't work last time and I know it's only a matter of time until this happens again. Is there a permanent fix to this, or the disappearing system tray icon?


----------



## sublime258 (Sep 29, 2008)

I am very glad to find somebody having the same problem as me! I have been searching google for the last hour trying to find some information about this issue, but couldn't until now. Anyways...

I have a HP dv7-1025nr with the same exact issue as above, I bought this laptop about 1 month ago. The only difference is when I disable and re-enable the wireless adapter, it doesn't fix it. When I touch the wireless touch button, it won't change to blue from the orange color, even though my screen will say it is disabled/enabled. Even when it says it's enabled, I can't connect to any networks. Believe it or not, I have already sent the laptop back to HP to get fixed for this problem and they sent it back and it was working like a champ until tonight. I am so pissed off...I have only had this thing for a month and it broke twice already. There is something wrong here. I'm about to try to just get my money back for this thing from Best Buy. I'm not going to deal with a brand new laptop breaking all the time, especially when I spent $1300 on it. As the OP stated, if anyone knows of a permanent fix for this, please let us know! Otherwise, I'm going to start a fight to get my money back...

EDIT: I tried the disabling and enabling of the wireless adapter in device manager THEN diagnosed and repaired like the OP did and it actually fixed it to my surprise! Pretty sure this is no permanent fix though on the other hand...


----------



## Yodwinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Alright, just did this again last night. Has all the same problems as sub described as well.

Here's the thing though. Now, when I try to go into the device manager and disable the wireless card device manager freezes. I've left it for literally 10 minutes and it does nothing. I have to go in and shutdown explorer and restart it.

This is ********. I'm sending it back to HP however I know, like sub, that's not really going to do anything.


----------



## Yodwinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Alright, just tried it again and the fix I used last time worked again this time. This wouldn't be that bad as a temporary fix before sending it to HP to be repaired but the fact is that I have to restart multiple times before the Device Manager decides not to freeze, and also the fact that as Sub said, SENDING IT TO HP DOESN'T EVEN HELP!

I wish I hadn't bought this laptop. I'm thinking about sending it back to newegg with a note attached reading: "Hello Newegg Employee, I am sorry that Newegg would sell such a ****ty product and tarnish their good reputation. I know that I cannot send this laptop back for my money back which is what I would like to do but I am going to do the next best thing. Just give it back. I don't even want my $1550 back, not having to deal with HP support is worth that and more. Thanks, have a good day! =)"


----------



## Yodwinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Well the box from HP is here. I wanted to wait to send it in until it was experiencing the problem and tonight it happened. I tried to fix it the way aforementioned but this time even that won't work. The wireless card is now completely non-functional. You can see it in device manager, and enable and disable it however, it does absolutely nothing.

Tomorrow it takes a visit back to HP I suppose.


----------



## sublime258 (Sep 29, 2008)

That sucks, sounds like you got as desperate as I did when I sent mine back to HP. Let us (me) know what happens after you get it back.


----------



## tarek307 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, i'm glad i'm not the only one, i just bought this DV7 1020us laptop less than a month ago, to REPLACE my other HP laptop which broke and i had sent to hp over 4 times and finally they let me buy a new one! 

Less than 2 weeks later i start getting this same exact problem, its rediculous, firs i just restarted the thing and it worked fine, then it did it again and i did the enable/disable then diagnose thing and it worked, the next time i had to call HP and was on the phone for about 2 hours with them, and the tech then tells me "do you have a phillips head screw driver?" i said WHAT, this is a brand new laptop no way i'm opening it, they wanted me to reset the wireless card from the INSIDE!! after 2 hours with them the call got dropped, so i just kep starting and restarting and finally ti worked, but now every day this same exact problem!!!this laptop was $1500and in less than 2 weeks its always having this wireless issue, i use the laptop for work and its been a disaster.

Last 2 months i had sent my last laptop into HP 3 different times, and they had it for over a week each time, then had to restore the laptop also 3 or 4times, taking about 3 hours to put my docs back on it each time, this is a waste of time and is effecting my business and has cost me many many hours and loss of possible income, ect.... I was so happy when i bought this new laptop, i thought i won't have issues but sure enough, and it seems even when you guys sent yours in, it still had the problem again!!!

In fairness i will say HP's customer service is great, but as far as my experience goes their products are GARBAGE!

***PLEASE EVERYONE POST HERE AND KEEP US UPDATED ABOUT THIS ISSUE, THIS MAY TURN OUT TO BE A MAJOR ISSUE WITH THIS LAPTOP LIKE THE HINGES ON THE OLD DV9****


----------



## sublime258 (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know, this hasn't happened to me in a long time. The post on 9/28 was the last time this happened to me. So I am pretty happy about that! I keep my laptop on pretty much 24/7, and only give it a break about once a week or so, not sure if it has anything to do with that. It seemed to me that when I actually shut it down and then turned it back on, it was more likely to happen. Good luck to you guys...


----------



## meetlifefreax (Nov 28, 2008)

ive recently purchased a dv7 1020us and ran into this error during a live video conferance :4-hanged: i found uninstalling and reinstalling thee drivers in vista was a temporary fix im just waiting for HP to send out an up date 
hope this helps for the mean time


----------



## genethekiller (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, it doesn't look like anyone here has been able to really help. I registered here for the sole purpose of giving my 2 cents based on my experience with this thing. 

1. This machine is absolutely temperamental and doesn't seem to agree with itself half the time between vista's endless "user friendly" programs and HP's craptapular device driver programs. 

2. This seems to be, at least in my case, (which is exactly as described here) a problem which can be, albeit after several restarts with unsuccessful enabling attempts within the vista device manager function, solved within HP's software. 

It looks like to me, that HP has essentially hijacked the majority of the software controls of the wireless card, leaving vista dumbfounded when attempting to enable, or disable the card, leading to our wonderful device manager lock-up issue. 

I solved my problem (for the time being :/) by clicking on the bubble which pops up after "attempting" to enable to card by hitting the amber button we all love. This led me to HP's "connection center" if I remember correctly. I just went then to the device controller, which showed itself as being disabled, clicked it, and immediately the button went blue and automatically connected to my favorite networl. 

Well, that's what worked for me, hopefully this works for some of you as well.

This laptop was to replace the old HP that crapped out on me. It's 3 months old. HP has driven me to consider getting an apple.


----------



## hossain (Jan 6, 2009)

My problem with dv7-1125EA wireless is slightly different. I could connect by vista and xp, but after a while it didnt open pages. ping was still working, enable/disabling adapter didnt change anything. but with restarting DHCP service it starts wokring again.
I called the HP support, and they adviced updating drivers,bios everything, finally they said use recovery to resotre factory setting. From yesterday it works in vista, but XP still the same. 
I will update here if it happened again in vista.


----------



## insaneume (Feb 4, 2009)

i had the same problem and have been looking for a way to fix it for a while now anyway some how while try different things the hp "assistant" told me the wifi was disabled from the windows mobility center 

so i checked and there was a turn wifi off and on button and the wifi is working again just though i would share

my laptop is a dv7 1002ea so dunno if it will work but should as problem was exactly the same

*edit forgot to add the windows mobility center can be found by right clicking the power icon in the system tray

hope this helps


----------



## Yodwinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, like you guys I used to be able to go into the control center and turn on the wifi, but that stopped working after a while.

However, I've found a permanent, albeit slightly inconvenient fix for it.

You have to turn off Hibernation in your Power Settings.

Just click your battery icon in the system tray and go into each and every power option and make sure that Hibernation is not an option on ANY of the power plans. Just make it sleep where it would normally hibernate.

I've not had this issue since.


----------



## davidsonmarisia (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Issues (HP DV7-1175NR)*

I was starting to think I had messed up the settings in the wireless adapter in device manager. I have tried all the options above, except sending it back to HP nor best buy (can't do it from Africa). restoring original settings is out.
Again, if anyone knows a way to fix this please update us asap.
Regards,
Davidson Ferreira


----------



## Yodwinder (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Issues (HP DV7-1175NR)*



davidsonmarisia said:


> I was starting to think I had messed up the settings in the wireless adapter in device manager. I have tried all the options above, except sending it back to HP nor best buy (can't do it from Africa). restoring original settings is out.
> Again, if anyone knows a way to fix this please update us asap.
> Regards,
> Davidson Ferreira


What you're going to have to do is keep trying the aforementioned solutions until you can get it working just one time. Once you get it up and working again, do what my previous post said and go into your power settings and turn off the hibernation power option in every sublevel.

That should fix it.


----------



## tarek307 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Issues (HP DV7-1175NR)*



Yodwinder said:


> What you're going to have to do is keep trying the aforementioned solutions until you can get it working just one time. Once you get it up and working again, do what my previous post said and go into your power settings and turn off the hibernation power option in every sublevel.
> 
> That should fix it.


The only fix i have found, which you have to do every few days once the laptop does this is to go into CONTROL PANEL, DEVICE MANAGERS-WI FI DRIVER THEN UN-INSTALL IT, then you restart the computer and it will automatically re-install the driver and it will work


----------



## Teosoft28 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello
I had the same problem on my Pavilion DV7, the Wireless light doesnt go to blue, I searched too...
Finally I found the following solution, and it works, hope it will work for you too...
Go to:
Control Panel -> Windows Mobility Center -> click on "Turn wireless on"
It works, rebooted several times and didn't have any problems till now...


----------



## discountsale (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey teosoft28 your post has fixed my laptop, thank you!!!!


Wireless mobility center> turn on wireless

and it worked!!!!!

Thanks man


----------



## necrotchrocket (Jan 15, 2010)

Duh!

After an hour of tryin' to figure it out........and coming here to this forum.....I figured out that all I had to do was actually *physically touch my icon *that was red and violah! The icon turned blue.

*Just touch the wireless icon on your HP Pavilion dv7!*-the one that is orange and not working.ray:


----------



## DrSurf (Apr 2, 2010)

This works for my dv7 if the Control Panel approach fails.

Turn off computer.
Reboot, tapping F10 key as computer reboots
You should get a techie screen
Click F9, choose Y
Click f10, choose Y
Computer should reboot with wireless on.


----------



## wbo (May 28, 2010)

Hella all..

Install HP Wireless Assistant, Reboot, Works...

Aye, Screeeew you HP!!


----------



## angelosdaughter (Jul 16, 2009)

DrSurf, You are wonderful. I tried everything with some help even from our phone company who had just given us a new 2wire router because the wireliess capability had gone out on the old one, to get the wirless adapter light on my HP dv7-1245dx back on. Nothing worked until I found this forum You are all wonderful!
Thanks1:wave:


----------

